# Alberta gas prices vs BC



## Kola (Jun 12, 2007)

When driving west on Hwy #1 from Calgary should one expect to find substantial differences in gas prices between, say, Canmore, Alta and Revelstoke or Kamloops, BC ? Thanks

Kola


----------



## BevL (Jun 12, 2007)

Try these websites:

www.bcgasprices.com
www.albertagasprices.com

I know that gas is routinely less in Abbotsford and Chilliwack than in Vancouver, depending how far west you're coming.


----------



## Kola (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks, Bev !

Very impressive.

Kola


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 16, 2007)

Here is another web site that you can compare gas prices all over North America.

http://www.gasbuddy.com/

I just checked the web sites from the previous poster. It looks like they are just individual pages from the link I gave


----------

